# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Доброго времени суток!

## temuich

Всем здравствуйте! Меня зовут Артем, я носитель Русского языка и готов помочь его изучать. Спасибо. 
I am interested in learning English with native speakers. I can help with Russian. 
Коротко о себе:
1. Живу во Пскове.
2. Мне 42 года.
3. Инженер по образованию. 
Есть WhatsAPP, Skype/

----------

